# HELP ! -Problem with water leak on Juwel aquarium



## kellyboy47 (10 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I own a planted Juwel Korall 60l which was filtered initially with the standard Juwel filter which I removed and then bought an APS Corner filter but this did not appear to give enough flow but because I am now injecting CO2 so I decided to buy a more powerful filter which is a JBL CrystalProfi E700 however I have now developed what I think is a water leak which seeping from underneath the tank.

I telephoned Juwel customer support who believe that it is not in fact a leak but capilliary action of the water because of the more powerful filter I am using. I am I admit running it for a short period (to allow for the new filter to settle down bacteria wise) along with the APS filter and just wondered if anybody had any ideas on whether Juwel are correct or whether I do have a leak. They say I should not need  / have to use an external filter as the tank is not manufactured to use external filters / airstones per se ?

They suggested I drain the tank down, dry it out and refill but I do not particularly want to do this as it is stocked with flora and fauna

Thanks in anticipation
Trev


----------



## Alastair (10 Sep 2013)

Hi 
I'd just take off the external filter for now to see if the leak continues rather than drain the whole thing down. If it was capillary so to speak youd see the water marks from the water down the area of the tank where this was happening if so. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirk (10 Sep 2013)

I cant help with the leak but how long are you turning the filter off for? I maybe wrong but doesn't bacteria die and turn bad if left without air, I have no idea how long this takes .Can't see the point in draining your tank I'd take Alastairs good advice and remove the filter before upsetting your tank.


----------



## Aquadream (10 Sep 2013)

Capillary action of the water would be possible with all Juwel aquariums only if the water movement hits the bottom edge of the tanks top plastic support frame.
If this does not happen then it is a high probability of a real leak.

Generally speaking tanks not designed for an external filters is a lot of horse manure. I lived in the UK long enough to see how companies are BS-ing folks with cheap excuses.

So don't give into this rubbish and take the tank straight into the shop where you have purchased it from as soon as you know for sure if the real problem is a leak.


----------



## callmephathead (11 Sep 2013)

I have a Rio 180 that started to leak a couple of weeks ago...But in my case there was no mistake, the bottom of the tank just dropped...I knew it was a leek and nothing else when I added a slight pressure to each side of the tank, one at the time... When I pushed against the front panel it just started to leak faster and I had to drain everything. I consider myself lucky in a way, I could empty the tank before any real damage was done to the flooring and floors below...but I lost everything, I could give some livestock to friends although not everything and the plants are in the bin...


----------



## kellyboy47 (11 Sep 2013)

Alastair said:


> Hi I'd just take off the external filter for now to see if the leak continues rather than drain the whole thing down. If it was capillary so to speak youd see the water marks from the water down the area of the tank where this was happening if so.


 
When I got home from work yesterday the water seepage from around the bottom of the tank had not got any worse. I dried all around the base of the tank and unplugged the external for a period of time and the water ingress did not return. I plugged the external filter back in and when I looked this morning there was a slight seepage from around the bottom of the tank although I had adjusted the water flow of the JBL so perhaps the lady from Juwel was right and it is caused by capilliary action
One things for certain though the jurys still out against removing everything from the tank and draining it down !



kirk said:


> I cant help with the leak but how long are you turning the filter off for? I maybe wrong but doesn't bacteria die and turn bad if left without air, I have no idea how long this takes .Can't see the point in draining your tank I'd take Alastairs good advice and remove the filter before upsetting your tank.


 
I still had an internal filter running when I unplugged the external. I was leaving them both in situ so that the new external acclimatised quicker


----------

